# Two quick unrelated questions; system wipe and search



## danman421 (Jan 31, 2012)

I am curious about two things. First is when flashing new roms (I am very experienced in flashing) but I hear people talking about flashing and doing only a system wipe so you keep your data and avoid having to restore it. In CW I only see a factory reset wipe and no system only.

Also, to avoid questions like this, where the hell did the search go?


----------



## danman421 (Jan 31, 2012)

I see the search now, maybe it was gone for the past couple days?

Still can someone comment on the /system only wipe?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I believe under mounts and storage there is the option to format any of the partitions on the device. However, I don't see why you would need to wipe system before flashing a ROM as the update package should do that for you in the flash process. If it isn't wiping system in the process of flashing the ROM, then I personally wouldn't bother using the ROM as who knows what else isn't done properly.


----------



## myriad46 (Aug 7, 2011)

imnuts said:


> I believe under mounts and storage there is the option to format any of the partitions on the device. However, I don't see why you would need to wipe system before flashing a ROM as the update package should do that for you in the flash process. If it isn't wiping system in the process of flashing the ROM, then I personally wouldn't bother using the ROM as who knows what else isn't done properly.


I agree with this. When you flash a ROM, without wiping data, it's referred to as dirty-flashing. It should overwrite system files to those in the new ROM, but keep your data and user apps intact. It's typically not recommended between different ROMs, but usually OK between nightly builds of the same ROM.


----------



## danman421 (Jan 31, 2012)

I understand this happens I just misunderstood and thought that it meant an easier way to flash. I do typically dirty flash, I am running the latest AOKP. I am however looking for one with better battery life (just like everyone) but dont test many out due to having to restore all my settings/apps/etc.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

You can dirty flash between different ROM versions, but odds are, nothing is going to work properly until you wipe /data. If you want to test out different ROMs, then Titanium Backup, or a similar backup app, will be your friend.


----------



## danman421 (Jan 31, 2012)

imnuts said:


> You can dirty flash between different ROM versions, but odds are, nothing is going to work properly until you wipe /data. If you want to test out different ROMs, then Titanium Backup, or a similar backup app, will be your friend.


I have this and still dont like using it.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

danman421 said:


> I am curious about two things. First is when flashing new roms (I am very experienced in flashing) but I hear people talking about flashing and doing only a system wipe so you keep your data and avoid having to restore it. In CW I only see a factory reset wipe and no system only.
> 
> Also, to avoid questions like this, where the hell did the search go?


ROM install scripts will wipe system for you as a part of the install. You can still wipe system, but it really isn't necessary.

*For a "dirty flash"* what you should wipe are Cache and Dalvik Cache...Cache is at the top menu level in CWM, Davlik Cache is under Advanced, IIRC.

Then install the ROM, flash Gapps if the ROM doesn't include them, and reboot.

*For a clean install* you use the Wipe Data/Factory reset option, that wipes all your apps and their data (removes things like your app log-in info, settings/configuration, but won't touch things like your photos/movies/documents, etc., that you have stored on your SD card). Then install the ROM/Gapps (if required) and reboot.

When to use:

*Dirty Flashing*: For applying an updated release of the same ROM. After a number of updates you will often find strange behavior and you'll need to do a "full wipe" (e.g., wipe data/factor reset) to clean things up.

*Clean flashing*: For switching between ROMs (e.g., going from AOKP to CyanogenMod).

*Titanium Backup (TiBU)* - If you're going to be doing a reasonable amount of flashing you'll need to do a full wipe more often than you want to.  Titanium Backup makes that process almost painless. It can backup your apps and their app data (log-in and configuration info) and you can schedule it so it'll run automatically at whatever interval at whatever time of day night - mine is set to back everything up nightly. There is also a feature in TiBU to create a flashable zip of the currently installed TiBU version. So what I do when I'm doing a clean install:

1. Confirm I have an up-to-date back up of my apps (runs nightly so not an issue for me)
2. Make sure I have an up-to-date TiBU flashable zip 
3. Boot into recovery, wipe and flash ROM/Gapps
4. Flash TiBU
5. Reboot
6. Don't sign into my Gmail account - don't do this yet, 'cause you don't want/need the market trying to auto-restore apps 
7. Run TiBU and restore all my apps only (not app data) using the batch restore option
8. Sign into Gmail and restore email accounts - email/calendar/contacts, etc., all start syncing 
9. Restore data for specific apps where I have log-ins/settings/configurations I don't want to have to re-enter. I don't do a batch restore of data for all apps as that has sometimes caused issues. Some apps have their own backup/restore options (common in Home screens) so you can use that for them if you prefer.

This all takes maybe 10 to 15 minutes max...simple, fast, and you're back up and running w/your prior setup on a new ROM.

TiBU is a great app...the dev is always improving and updating it, provides excellent support, and many, many people use it so you can always find folks to help you if you have issues.


----------

